
My parents didn’t tell me they skipped my vaccines. Then I got sick - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/my-parents-didnt-tell-me-they-skipped-my-vaccines-then-i-got-sick/2019/04/25/2434feec-66a6-11e9-82ba-fcfeff232e8f_story.html
======
todipa
I don't understand how skipping vaccines is still legal. If you go to public
school, then you need to be vaccinated. Otherwise, you go to jail.

~~~
eesmith
The article explains that the author did not go to public school:

> My parents held all kinds of alternative beliefs. When someone in our family
> got sick, they turned to home remedies. They home-schooled my seven siblings
> and me, and after that, I took college classes remotely. I never passed
> through any of the usual institutional checkpoints, where some authority
> would ask for health records, so the subject never came up.

